# Ok Very Confused!! :confused:



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Avalanche has been a challedge to figure out if it is a boy or girl, I know many of you say do a dna test but I rather try to figure it out before thats my last chance and then I will get a dna test!! I have been told that avalanche is a male by the breeder I got him from, but I took my chances cause she pelvic bone sexed and I heard thats not always accurate but she had 3 albino babies and both parents were albinos so she knew for sure there was 2 males and 1 female cause the males sing, Well Avalanche hasn't really made very many whistles or anything so I assumed it was a female but time whould only tell as he is only about 7 months old now so he's still young!! Well just a few minutes ago he made up a song so he was singing to Ivory so I wonder if he's a male as he sang and I heard females rarely sing and also I looked at his tail feathers under a black light and could see very faint stripes!! That would be awesome if they have babies and also he has no bald spot and she has no bald spot so could they still pass down the bald spots? I am thinking about setting them up soon to get them use to each other even though they are in the same cage, I want babies before april for the bird show!! Thanks, Melissa & The Flock


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if he´s only 7 months it´s definately NOT good for them to breed... not even before april.. they should be at least 18 months at least....

about bald spots.. not sure if they are both lutinos... but if they are it doesn´t matter if they don´t have bald spots right now... breeding lutino to lutino is not recommended as bald spots tend to appear from such breedings....


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with husky mom he's too early to breed both male and female as to be 1 yr old with 18 months being much better age to start 

As for the noise, Some take longer to find their song.

my 4 oldest are 5 months old 3 of them have been singing since they were about 3 months old The one (white Face Cinnamon Pearl ) hasn't made a peep - So I'm assuming she's a girl ( With their parents I could get a white face cinnamon pearl male or female)

But her 3 brothers sing to me every time they see me and now they're right off from the kitchen So they see me a lot, It''ll be quiet in the bird room some one will walk in the Kitchen and they start their singing their little hearts out 

all 3 who sing are Pearls 2 are Pearl split to white face and Cinnamon and one is a Pearl split to white face


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The tail feathers are often the last to molt out but at 7 months I would have thought you would have seen lots of male behavior. However the fact that your breeder did a pelvic bone test and you got him kind of recently (just a couple of months ago now?). It is actually easier to tell as they get more mature. It's not 100% but I think I would trust her if I was you. That combined with the singing behavior your chances are pretty good.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone as I needed the help!!


----------

